# Will's Starcraft Part 2: Freshwater to Saltwater!



## skyline223 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm bad about "finishing" a project and then ripping it apart and starting all over. Yep, that is what I've done again!

I've had my 1984 Starcraft semi-V finished out as a bass boat for about a season. It worked pretty well for the purpose, but I've started doing most of my bass fishing out of a kayak. After taking the jon boat down to the gulf coast and fishing the grass flats a few times, I've become hooked on redfish and speckled trout! I've decided to repurpose her. So here we go, converting my 12 foot V-hull jon into a *center console mini flats boat!*

I've been able to run surprisingly skinny water in this boat, and that was with her maxed out weight wise. So this time I am going to take a weight-saving approach as much as possible to further increase the shallow water capabilities. I'll want to keep the decks open and clutter free - no more seats. I want to implement a very small center console. This will still be a tiller-steered boat, but I want the console to house batteries, electronics, depth finder, and switches as to keep the under-deck space clean and open.

To my knowledge I haven't seen a boat quite like what I want it to ultimately be (in 12ft at least). It will still be a slightly cramped boat, but for one of two average size people it should still be decent.


Primary power will be from a 2014 Mercury 5 hp 4 stroke (just enough)
Minn-Kota Riptide planned in the future.
Poling platform planned in the future if possible
I will most likely repaint the entire hull white to eliminate bare aluminum oxidization issues associated with saltwater use.
Deck will be hard surface (no carpet)

So the deck issue I still can't quite figure out. I want a full deck but I do not want to carpet it (carpet and sand don't play nice together). I was thinking about doing a standard plywood deck but top it with a 1/4 of particle board painted white. My dream would be a plastic like deck found on most saltwater boats, but I just can't think of how I could do that. Any thoughts?

Here she was as a bass boat




And now here she is all torn apart ready for a rebuild. Amazing how nasty the under deck areas get in one season... (Plus a little zinc chromate on some areas already sanded.)




The goal is to build something along these lines, in a 12ft aluminum package.


----------



## DacMan (Mar 16, 2015)

I admire your ambition! Kayak fishing is a blast.


----------



## jb93 (Mar 17, 2015)

Can you really stand on top of a 12 foot alum boat and walk around without flipping over? I'd consider re-decking it at the same height as your bass boat build but use .125 thick aluminum with some type of white anti-slip paint job on it. Perhaps you could have it prepped and sprayed with truck bed liner in white? Probably require some bracing between your bench seats, which you could accomplish with alum angle and rivets.


----------



## acabtp (Mar 18, 2015)

make sure you have somebody taking a video when you try out a poling platform on that 12' :mrgreen:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 18, 2015)

I've seen pictures of someone using one of those tube type tailgates for a pickup as a polling platform


----------



## skyline223 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll admit a poling platform is probably not feasible on this boat, but to comment on stability I've had no problems standing up and walking around the front deck, even in light chop. This hull is surprisingly stable.


----------



## rscottp (Mar 18, 2015)

Go for it! You know how stable your hull is. Looks like a fun project.


----------



## skyline223 (Mar 18, 2015)

rscottp said:


> Go for it! You know how stable your hull is. Looks like a fun project.



Thanks!

Well I finally have the hull in fresh white paint. I went with a satin finish since it is easier to apply, maintain, and stays "cleaner" than a high gloss finish. Once the bottom is hardened, I flip her over and do a thin light blue gunwale stripe.





Also my mini fiberglass center console came in! I'll add a small windscreen and then electronics!


----------



## DaleH (Mar 18, 2015)

skyline223 said:


> Also my mini fiberglass center console came in! *I'll add a small windscreen and and then electronics!*


...and then new controls ... ...and then a new floor ...and then a bilge pump ...and then a livewell ...and then a bigger livewell pump ...and then an even bigger livewell ...and then an even bigger livewell pump ...and then an even bigger motor ...and then new controls for the even bigger motor ...and then a hull extension ...and then stability pontoons to stablize all the new crap added to provent her from tipping over ...and then a new 4-blade prop, and maybe a foil or wing to try and get the _big azz, baddest azzest 14' rig that's ever been on de water_ above headway speeds ...  

And then ... *2-foot-itis* sets in you'll get ANOTHER boat to REPEAT the cycle. *Welcome to the wonderful world of tin boats :LOL2: !*_ Of which there is no 12-step program ... so be warned._

It looks great  , by the way!


----------



## Stump Bumper (Mar 18, 2015)

Will, I just reviewed your original build and man, you do fast, quality work. I am curious as to how you plan to tiller steer from a center console? I did read correctly "This will still be a tiller-steered boat" and that "Primary power will be from a 2014 Mercury 5 hp 4 stroke" right? (What happened to the Mercury 100 9.8?) If you are building a full or even a 3/4 full deck, won't you have plenty of storage for the batteries, gas tank, live well, etc... underneath without the console? If so, that's a nice piece of real estate for a depth finder and switches. Either way, I'm looking forward to seeing the outcome if it's as nice as your bass setup.


----------



## skyline223 (Mar 18, 2015)

Dale, you pretty much summed it up. The mods you can make to your boat is practically an addiciton. I'm already thinking about how cool a micro power pole would be on the back.. and by tomorrow I will have thought of something else that would be worth starving for a month to add to the boat! :LOL2:

Stump, I appreciate the kind words! The real purpose of the console is to house the electronics, although it will also provide stability for steering with the tiller (extended handle) while standing, example:





The rear deck will still house the fuel tank, life jackets, etc. It is really just the front deck that I would like to keep open. That being said, I'm considering adding tackle storage below the front deck. I just don't want it as cluttered as it was before basically.

And as for the motor, I just haven't been able to get the old 60's Merc to run quite as reliably as I would like for going out in the bay. It is still a fun conversation piece that I enjoy tinkering on, but I splurged on a new 4-stroke Mercury recently for reliability. 

Speaking of splurging... here is my new sonar/chartplotter mocked up on the center console!! It is a Humminbird 859ci. I have officially installed a fish finder worth more than the boat it is on.... :shock: 

I also added some stainless steel grab rails to the sides of the console... switch panel, windscreen, rod holders, access door, and glovebox soon to come.


----------



## rscottp (Mar 18, 2015)

Love the sonar/gps for a 30'er on a micro skiff, rock on!


----------



## DaleH (Mar 18, 2015)

skyline223 said:


> The real purpose of the console is to house the electronics, *although it will also provide stability for steering with the tiller* (extended handle) while standing ...


By God *PLEASE make sure you wear an ignition kill* if you insist on steering like that! 

We came across a boater in the water one day, who had been steering like that ... until he lost control and went overboard. The boat came back and the OB prop almost took his leg off. When we pulled him out of the water, my Mom saw the damage to his leg and put her hand totally inside his thigh to clamp down on the artery that had been partially severed. They didn't remove her hand from his leg until after he had been on the operating table for 1/2 an hour ...


----------



## skyline223 (Mar 18, 2015)

Dale, that is great advice. I am pretty strict about wearing the ignition kill switch when underway. Prop strike accidents are a nightmare that can be avoided.


----------



## DaleH (Mar 18, 2015)

rscottp said:


> Love the sonar/gps for a 30'er on a micro skiff, rock on!


Ditto, hear, hear  ! That's a dayum sweet looking unit!


----------



## skyline223 (Mar 20, 2015)

Well the weather has been really sorry here the last couple days, and looks like it will continue to be cloudy and rainy through the weekend, so no paint work for me.

In the mean time I've gotten some more work done on the console. Switch panel, 12V outlets, and windshield are mocked up.


----------



## skyline223 (Mar 21, 2015)

Weather turned out to be OK today, so I got some time to finish up the gunwale paint, applied the new starcraft decals, and then started applying the registration numbers.... until I realized that the vinyl letters I ordered didn't include numbers :roll: 

Couldn't help but mock up the console...


----------



## skyline223 (Mar 24, 2015)

Some progress for this morning...

Building up the aluminum reinforcement for the front deck...





Some additions to the console:

Locking glovebox




Stainless rod holders on the front, and I also added a vent to prevent the buildup of any gases given off by the batteries that will be stored inside.




Now for the really tricky part. Starting to build up the deck. I'm going with grade A 1/2" sanded and primed plywood for my decking. I'll seal it and paint it, hopefully by the time I finish it out, it won't look like wood.

Mocking everything up. Console extension has an access door, this is where my breaker panels will be housed. I also decided to add some bass boat-esque steps up to the deck. I'm thinking the console extension might get covered in white vinyl after being sealed... Lots of ways to go!


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 24, 2015)

I've got a poling platform from a maverick boat. I've posted it for sale here. Not sure where you're calling home now. But if it isn't too far, maybe a deal could be made.


----------



## boguesounder (Mar 24, 2015)

Man, looking good. You are fast. I'll let you borrow my project boat when your done! Think you could get two done to my one at least. Where did you buy the looking glove compartment? Looks nice.


----------



## matzilla (Mar 24, 2015)

looking good indeed! This would also be an excellent shallow river runner!


----------



## skyline223 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words, guys!!!

Huntin: I appreciate that offer, unfortunately I've come to the reality that a poling platform just isn't happening on my little 12 ft. But once again I sure appreciate the offer.

Bogue: I got the glovebox off of Amazon.com. The construction quality is nice, the only downside is that it is not waterproof. But works for me. 
https://www.amazon.com/Marine-White-Locking-Glove-Box/dp/B00CZEYVQ8/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427301514&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=marine+glove+boc


----------



## evidrine (Mar 25, 2015)

I am a big fan of this style of boat mod. Keep it up.


----------



## skyline223 (Mar 31, 2015)

I haven't had as much progress to report lately. Been busy with work and school but I've made some headway..

I have been focusing on getting the front deck finished. I ran all the wires for the nav light, docking lights, horn, and trolling motor and loomed them all, then wire clipped them to the aluminum reinforcements (sorry no pic, it's under the deck now!) I also added the Tempress hatch for underdeck access.

I coated the underside of the deck in spar varnish and got it all bolted down solid. I framed up a trolling motor mount for the front (still in progress) and added a Minn-Kota quick disconnect plug (she's going to get a quick detatch motor mount as well).

I have now sealed up the edges of the deck with marine silicone. Once that is dry, I am going to seal the top of the deck and then give it a white bedliner type coating. So far so good.

You can also see in the pic that I have mounted my on board dual bank battery charger so that it will be accessible from the hatch under the center console.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks solid.


----------



## skyline223 (Apr 4, 2015)

This deck work is time consuming. I varnished the whole deck, and then finished it off in a coating called rubber flexx (in the roofing department at Lowe's). So far it seems very durable, we will see how it hold up with use! But it sure provides a great grip surface that is easier on bare feet than bedliner is. 

Trolling motor mount is just about complete, just need to finish painting it.


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 4, 2015)

I love it, so far so good!

Have you done much with the rear bench area?


----------



## skyline223 (Apr 4, 2015)

derekdiruz said:


> I love it, so far so good!
> 
> Have you done much with the rear bench area?



Thanks! Haven't done much with the rear area yet, for some reason I decided to focus on the front deck and get it done first. Perhaps I wanted to make sure that all my building materials and techniques would work out the way I wanted before I did the whole boat.

I have cut out the rear deck section and varnished the underside. So I'll probably focus on getting it bolted down and start building it up next time I work on the boat. As far as the rear deck goes, It will be very basic with some cupholders and a large hatch for gas tank access. I'm thinking about doing a long cushion across like you see on leaning posts.


----------



## skyline223 (Apr 8, 2015)

A few good days of labor and I have the rear deck complete. I went with a very simple single hatch for gas tank access. I wanted as much real estate as possible for an effective casting platform. All in all the deck has come out super solid and I reinforced the hatch so that it is no problem to step on it as well. I just realized I never took a picture but I added aluminum bracing between the transom and the rear bench.

Stainless cupholders went off to the side to stay out of the way but also so that they would be accessible if you are hanging out on the sandbar and want to grab your drink off the boat! I also installed the shoreline LED deck lights. I think they will work out great. The leaning post style sitting cushion is on its way and will be installed soon.

Also, you'll notice I have installed the new Power Pole Micro.. more on that later! In the mean time I need to clean up my dirty floor in the boat. With all this white I think this will be a "no shoes allowed" boat! 8) 





Now that the deck work is done I will start focusing in on all of the wiring!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have to hand it to you bud, that is nice!


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 9, 2015)

Really nice work


----------



## skyline223 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks so much, guys!


----------



## DaleH (Apr 9, 2015)

skyline223 said:


> ... varnished the whole deck, and then finished it off in a coating called rubber flexx (in the roofing department at Lowe's).


I can't find anything by that name on their website, can you please check the can? I did find a rubberized 'asphalt' coating called Flexx-Guard sold at Tractor Supply for $13/gallon.


----------



## skyline223 (Apr 9, 2015)

DaleH said:


> I can't find anything by that name on their website, can you please check the can? I did find a rubberized 'asphalt' coating called Flexx-Guard sold at Tractor Supply for $13/gallon.



For some reason the stuff is tricky to find on the internet, but here is the product page on the manufacturer's website... apparently the Spanish version is all I could locate...

https://blackjack-gardner.com/site/?page_id=3767

It was at Lowe's back with all the building materials in the roofing section.


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 9, 2015)

Cool skiff you got goin bud, I'm buildin a flats type jon boat too, but mine is taking way longer then yours! I'm envious of how quickly yours is coming together...


----------



## skyline223 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks!!

After today's work the boat is 98% complete! After completing the deck steps, I focused on getting the electrical finished today. I got everything wired up and it all worked the first time... that doesn't happen often! There is an individual switch and circuit breaker for the sonar, bilge pump, horn, deck lights, docking lights, underwater transom lights, nav lights, and the 12V accessory outlet. The power pole and trolling motor are on their own circuits.

As I finished out the steps, I added some LED strips to the underside of the steps as courtesy lights. I also added one more spreader deck light up front. I'm really happy with the deck lighting this time around! 

Center console is officially bolted on, docking lights mounted, on board battery charger receptacle added on the side of the console, added pole brackets on gunwale to hold the anchor pole when not in use.

The new Minn-Kota Riptide trolling motor should show up sometime next week. I'll get that rigged up and we will be ready to hit the water!


----------



## rscottp (Apr 11, 2015)

Awesome little rig! Other boaters are gonna be coming over to check out your boat quite a bit. Congrats.


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Really impressive work


----------



## Johnny (Apr 11, 2015)

Just to reiterate with the others - - - 

VERY PROFESSIONAL LOOKING PROJECT.

Good Job young man !!


----------



## skyline223 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks so much guys!! I really appreciate the kind words and support... Keeps me motivated on projects like this!

Trolling motor should be here on Tuesday. Once it's mounted I'll take her out for a test run at a local lake. My fishing buddy and I are scheduled to head down to the gulf coast next Sunday. Can't wait!

Question: With all this white, I think I'll need to invest in a good boat cover. Being that this is an unorthodox shape now with the console, how hard and costly would it be to have a custom cover made? Or would I be better off with a generic big boat cover? Suggestions?


----------



## skyline223 (Apr 11, 2015)

Alright so I bought a 12" Jon boat cover and a center console cover. With the help of the women in my life I'm going to attempt to put these two pieces together. Hoping it's as easy as cut hole in center of boat cover, sew on console cover, voila! 

I'll let you know how that goes!


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 11, 2015)

Man that thing came out sick! Nice clean work...


----------



## skyline223 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you very much!!

Been working on the trailer a bit the last few days, primarily on replacing some worn out wiring, adding new lights, and adding guide posts. I go by the old saying "you can't have too much lighting."

I decided to add the guide posts for a few reasons
-I can't see my trailer at all when towing because it is so much narrower than my truck
-This tiny lightweight trailer is borderline impossible to back up because of reason number one
-Helps align on the boat onto trailer when loading back on, especially on steep ramps
-Posts are lighted to add increased visibility

So I am really looking forward to the added convenience of having these... that being said... Here's some shots with every light I got turned on!


----------



## 25yamaha (Apr 14, 2015)

that looks amazing  isn't it tippy being only a 12 footer though?


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 14, 2015)

To say I love your boat is a huge understatement. I've been thinking of decking mine in the exact way you have yours, just without the console. You pretty much just sealed up my decision to. Awesome work, What material did you use on the decks?


Derek.


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 14, 2015)

One more time...awesome!


----------



## skyline223 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks so much!!!



25yamaha said:


> that looks amazing  isn't it tippy being only a 12 footer though?



Thanks! You would think it would be, but for some reason this old boat is just really stable. When I first decked it out as a bass boat I was always so shocked at how stable is was walking around on it. That is one of the reasons why I decided to take the plunge and build it as a saltwater boat! I'll say this, when you are used to standing and moving around in a kayak, this boat is like running around on a cruise ship!



derekdiruz said:


> To say I love your boat is a huge understatement. I've been thinking of decking mine in the exact way you have yours, just without the console. You pretty much just sealed up my decision to. Awesome work, What material did you use on the decks?
> 
> Derek.



Thanks for the kind words! The deck is just standard 1/2" marine plywood, sanded to 320 grit, sealed with spar varnish, marine silicone on the edges, coated the top in Leak Stopper Rubber-Flexx, and then topped it all off in semi-gloss Rust-Oleum.

So yesterday I got my Minn-Kota Riptide 55 SP with Copilot. This thing is awesome!!! After getting it moutned up I took the boat out to the local lake for a test drive. Everything functioned great!! Having a remote for the power pole and trolling motor is a dream. Fishing banks is such a breeze. I can stand on the front deck, drive to the spot I want to fish, and then anchor all just by using the handheld remotes. Pretty slick!

Plus I can drive the boat around from the dock to get a photo! 8)


----------



## skyline223 (Apr 16, 2015)

Some good work today. My frankenstein cover idea came together! As stated I just bought a 12' jon boat cover and a generic center console cover and sewed them together! It may not be the prettiest thing, but it will work!!





Also the leaning post style cushion came in. Pretty happy with it! Also added a removable bait cutting table!


----------



## jethro (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow, talk about a great way to make a little 12 footer into what you want. Looks terrific.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 22, 2015)

Very nice. I'm doing more and more salt water fishing in mine too. Slowly I am making changes, but they are in general just for functionality. Haven't made the full transformation.


----------



## tsezan (Apr 23, 2015)

wow what a nice clean conversion! Im sure I am not alone in wanting to see some video of this rig in action. =D> =D> 

P.S. it is your fault i have a riptide sp 55 with ipilot in the mail right now...


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 23, 2015)

dont want to beat a dead horse, but that is a sick custom craft you got there. Make it camo and Id like it even more! Nicely done!!


----------



## skyline223 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words guys!!! We just got back in from our trip down to the gulf. The boat did great!!! We had multiple days with some pretty rough chop but she handled it just fine! Yes, there's no getting away from the fact that she is a 12 footer, but she really did everything that I needed. The power pole and trolling motor made fishing the grass flats a true pleasure. We also fished some of the deeper water in the bay and managed to run into some great bull reds!!! Of course the way it goes it seems I never get any pictures of myself, but here are a few pictures, all featuring my friend Hank from the trip!

The boat hanging out on "Crab Island" (shallow shelf off of the east pass in Destin, FL). The boat is anchored by the micro power pole. It's auto compensation feature is fantastic when dealing with mild chop and a swift current.. the craft stayed in place!




Hanks first big bull red:




And the monster of the trip.. Hank reeled in this 25lb hog! What a fight!




My one negative comment on the boat: We ran and abused this boat hard over the past week and really saw what my decking work was made of. For the most part, everything help up great. The Rubber-Flexx held up really well and cleans easily. However some of my silicone around the edges is beginning to slightly crack due to the flex of the hull against the deck. What I am probably going to do eventually is fiberglass the entire deck and up onto the inner gunwale. That should be practically bullet-proof, so stay tuned for that!


----------

